# Bally II Humidor



## 1/* (Jan 14, 2010)

I am about to purchase a Bally II humidor from CI. This is my first humidor, and just wondering if anyone has any gripes about it. I did search some past post, and saw some were not happy with the analog hygrometer. Aside from that, anything that may want to make me look for something else. And, is it possible to change out the analog for a digtal without comprimising the intergity of the seal. Thanks for your input, and sorry if this was brought up in the past and I didnt read, Im new to the forum thing.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Any analog hygrometer is junk period. On another note check out cheaphumidors.com a few botl on here on owns it, and I've heard great things about them. Anyways their imperfect humidors are cheap, might save you a few bucks.

Imperfect Humidors: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## 1/* (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, I checked out Cheaphumidors and found that I really like the Solana. I was able to upgrade to a digital hygrometer as well. Also get a deal for a free lighter which is always nice. Thanks agian.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a problem brother. What kind of humidification are you going with?

Just a bit of advice in advance go with heartfelt beads from heartfeltindustries.com either the 65% or 70% it will save you many many many head aches believe me.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a bally and it's been great. The hygro works fine but I put a digital in as well.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

If you want more reference on the workings of heartfelt beads just do a search on them here. They are held in the highest regards around here.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Any analog hygrometer is junk period.http://www.cheaphumidors.com/imperfects.html


My father's $200, ISO-9001 Certified ANALOGUE hygrometer would like to punch you in the nose for this statement. :boxing:


----------



## Custom56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> My father's $200, ISO-9001 Certified ANALOGUE hygrometer would like to punch you in the nose for this statement. :boxing:


Who's your daddy :boxing:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> My father's $200, ISO-9001 Certified ANALOGUE hygrometer would like to punch you in the nose for this statement. :boxing:


Had to spend $200 to get an accurate one lol. I have two that are off the wall wrong, only one thats adjustable and it still isn't accurate.


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

1/* said:


> I am about to purchase a Bally II humidor from CI. This is my first humidor, and just wondering if anyone has any gripes about it. I did search some past post, and saw some were not happy with the analog hygrometer. Aside from that, anything that may want to make me look for something else. And, is it possible to change out the analog for a digtal without comprimising the intergity of the seal. Thanks for your input, and sorry if this was brought up in the past and I didnt read, Im new to the forum thing.


I have 2 of the Milano, which I believe is just the Bally with a different exterior finish and a smaller analog hygrometer. One holds a seal really well, the other one leaks down to ~65% RH using 70% heartfelt beads. The leaky one probably just needs to be seasoned a little better.

In respect to replacing the analog one with a digital - are you talking about putting a digital unit where the analog one would go? If so, I don't think you'll be able to find a digital unit that large to plug the hole in the front of the unit. If you do find one that large, let me know as I'd probably get one as well. I ended up just placing a digital humi-care hygro on the top shelf on both units.

The only thing with glass-top units is finding an appropriate spot to place the humidification element inside. I ended up putting both dividers on the bottom in the middle, sandwhiching my credo. I placed another heartflet tube on the top shelf.

Let us know what you decide on and how it works out for you.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a Bally II for about six months, LOVED it! Gave it to the GF's dad for Christmas. After seasoning it, I put 2oz of beads in the bottom, and 1oz on the shelf, she held perfectly @ 65%. I was a little concerned at first that the glass top wouldn't seal well, but it did. I would be carefull NOT to put it into direct sunlight, however. The glass might make it into a mini greenhouse! :fear: Will be in the market for another one soon.....Shannon


----------

